# TBG Northern Zone Shoot at Bent Bow Farms



## Jake Allen (Apr 11, 2014)

It will be that time before you know it. Time to have another fun day on the Coots Ranch, flinging arrows, eating and having a blast.

May 17 is the date.

Set up day, (almost as much fun) May 10.

Please look over this flyer! Thanks.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 11, 2014)

Since this shoot is still happening, I take it Joe is doing well, and up to the task. That's awesome!! Can't wait to be there. If I can be there for the set up, I will.


----------



## SOS (Apr 30, 2014)

How is Joe doing?  Great people, that Ranger crowd.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 30, 2014)

This shoot is a good one. Great practice of realistic shots, steep up and downhill. Beautiful wooded course. Can't wait!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 1, 2014)

As far as I know, Joe is doing great. I saw a pic of him on horseback a week or so back on fb..... I gotta figure he's pretty darn good now.....so any and all help for set up on Sat May 10th is very much appreciated. If you don't know til last min then just come on! Jeff will find something for you to do.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 3, 2014)

Hey extended family! Appreciate all the prayers, calls, and concern. Still healing, still some things I can't do but it's a little better very week. Can shoot a few arrows but not for too long yet, sure cramping my style. 

Hope to see all y'all at the shoot! Setup is next Saturday 5/10, big day is sat 5/17!


----------



## Al33 (May 3, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you and family Joe.  I plan on being there next Saturday. Glad to read you are able to shoot some and continue to wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## John V. (May 6, 2014)

My son Alex and I are planning on coming out on Saturday to help with set-up.

Let me know if we can bring anything that might be needed.


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2014)

Looks like I will have to miss this one too.  I'm subbing for my grandson's dad on a father-son campout so they will get to go.  I haven't been able to make a single shoot all year.  Maybe the next one...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 9, 2014)

John V. said:


> My son Alex and I are planning on coming out on Saturday to help with set-up.
> 
> Let me know if we can bring anything that might be needed.



Good deal man. I will be good to see you guys.

I plan to have things set up to get started by 8:30 or so.
Bring a hammer or hatchet.
All of the targets are organized and we have plenty of steel, target numbers and shooting stakes.

We may have to cut up and move things out of the trail. Joe still cannot lift anything heavy.

See a good many of you all in the am.
Thanks!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 9, 2014)

I'm much better Jeff, not 100% but not an invalid anymore thank the good Lord. There's not too much to clear so we should be good. If you would, call me 15 min or so before you get there so I can have the horses up and gates open for y'all.


----------



## John V. (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Jeff, will do.

Joe, great to hear you are doing better!  Looking forward to seeing you and the rest of the crowd tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gordief (May 10, 2014)

the set-up team was in high spirits, in spite of the on & off rain. 

as always, good fellowship & plenty of laughs.

the lunch was fantastic...  thanks Kim.

 a few photos of some, but not all, target setters.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 11, 2014)

I see my honey!!!! looks like it's a great set up! Jeff said the runnnnnnnner was fast!  can't wait til next weekend!!!! I hope a combination of my chilren (as Carlene calls them) or grandkids can come too!!!!


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 11, 2014)

Thanks to all the help yesterday guys. Good setup in record time. Should really be a fun course for everyone.

If anyone coming to the shoot next weekend has a string jig and fast flight-type material I need a couple of odd length strings (at least odd for my typical gear), $ or trade.

Hope to see everyone here!


----------



## pine nut (May 11, 2014)

This is going to be a really good shoot!  Don't miss it!  The presentations are very realistic and bordering on beautiful.  They are up hill and down and the scenery is beautiful. Should be a great day of fun, food,  and fellowship at the Coots' Farm.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 12, 2014)

Two great courses and a killer Novelty shoot, plus a fantastic lunch! I hope you all get to make this shoot. The extended forecast is for cooler than normal weather, and clear.

Thanks so much for all of the help setting the courses.
Joe, Kim and Chase, Sam, Al,  Gene, Roger, Bill, Leon, Gordie, John Vernachio and his son and Chases's buddy who I have forgotten his name.

Course 1: (the right fork as you enter the woods).
17 targets, including the Signature Ram on the hill; "Mountain Goat Arrow Retrieval Contest", and a running pig. 
Course 2: (left fork); 15 targets

Please bring a dish for lunch and we will throw everything together along with the chicken and pork Joe is smoking, and eat.

Steve Phillips; (Phillips Outdoors), will be there with some pelts, scents and other goodies for sale.
Don't forget trading/selling itmes too.

If anyone has something they would like to donate to the SGTP fundraiser, but will not be able to make the June Shoot down there, I will be glad to safely keep, and transport these for you.

A couple of pictures:
Targets 4 and 5 from course one.

Looking forward to seeing you this Saturday; thanks!

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/GRBVKSAAWw0?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/GRBVKSAAWw0?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


From the stake at Number 5


From the target looking back to the stake


Smoker full of pork ad chicken


----------



## frankwright (May 12, 2014)

Even though my ugly picture is on the flyer I won't be able to make this one and it is always a great match.
My four year old grandson has Cystic Fibrosis and every year we participate in a big fund raising walk and it just happens to fall on the same day.
If anyone wants me to autograph their flyer save it and I will do it later. Cost is very reasonable,


----------



## Gordief (May 12, 2014)

i got a sneak peak inside that smoker... the pork in there
will take your breath away...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 13, 2014)

frankwright said:


> Even though my ugly picture is on the flyer I won't be able to make this one and it is always a great match.
> My four year old grandson has Cystic Fibrosis and every year we participate in a big fund raising walk and it just happens to fall on the same day.
> If anyone wants me to autograph their flyer save it and I will do it later. Cost is very reasonable,



Bless his heart. Easy to understand why you will miss the shoot.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 14, 2014)

Ticks are incredibly bad this year folks. I highly suggest permanone or bug spray of your choice as a preventive measure. No clue why but there's most certainly an over abundance this year.

Sorry to hear that Frank. Prayers up for the lil feller and family.


----------



## Red Arrow (May 14, 2014)

I'm gonna miss out this year too.  Thanks to all those who helped to make this shoot happen.   I hope ya'll have a good time this Saturday. The weather looks great.

Lee


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 15, 2014)

Y'all have fun. Not going to be able to make it this year. With Drew graduating this year there are not enough weekends to get it all done. Shoot straight!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 16, 2014)

One more wake up and we are there!
Plan to get there early in the am and get everything set up.

The weather is predicted to be a Banner Day!

Come early, stay late, and shoot a bunch of arrows.
Wishing for safe travels for you all.
See you in the am.

J


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2014)

Getting things ready to bring to the  swap & sell and really looking forward to tomorrow. Anxious to see exactly what Gene has in store with the 5 target shot. The fast running pig will be a fun challenge too. So much to enjoy and partake of with great friends and awesome food. Hope everyone who wants to come gets to.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 16, 2014)

If y'all have camp chairs or something easy to tote you can sit in bring them. We're always short on seating.

See ya in the morning!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 17, 2014)

We had a great time today at the shoot! Thanks to the Coots family for the use of their land, and the TBG for setting up the event. The course was excellent; steep up and downhill shots in a beautiful wooded setting, realistic hunting distances, and just enough brush to make you be creative.

The food and the fellowship were just right too! Where else could a family have this much fun for $25.00? I just have this one pic...


----------



## Rix56 (May 17, 2014)

*Great time at the Coots Resort*

This shoot lived up to the great expectation, I have heard all year what a beautiful and fun shoot this has been in years past.  They were right and to add to the fun I had the honor of helping some new shooters, thanks to Gene, Roger and Rhett for pitching in and making Nathan, Johnathon and Grant feel so welcome.  Thanks for all who worked so hard putting on this great shoot.
PS Grant and Nathan would love to build a selfbow, if anyone has some staves, let me know?


----------



## chenryiv (May 18, 2014)

I want to thank the Coots family and TBG for putting on a great shot. Karen, Parker & I had a great time, and as usual, it was good to see everyone.


----------



## pine nut (May 18, 2014)

Ditto what Todd and Chris said!  I was very tired there but still thoroughly enjoyed myself!  It was great sharing a great time with friends and as always such a lovely home and warm welcome from the Coots Clan!  You bless us all every time we are there!  Thanks TBG for all you do!


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2014)

Just a few pic's I took yesterday. Great times with great friends. I know that sounds like a broken record but it is simply always so true.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 18, 2014)

From the Coots family, thank you all for another wonderful event. There is simply no way we could do this without all the help from Jeff, Gene, Paul, Al, Bill, Mr. Leon, and the list goes on. Everyone worked so hard to make this happen and we are truly grateful for all those that worked so hard. Special thanks to brother Donnie for pulling ALL the pork everyone ate, you certainly made a huge impact on the workload.

To everyone who leant a hand, thank you all. Great shoot, great food, great fun, conversations, friends and family...this weekend is one of the main reasons we've prayed and have been blessed with our farm. This year was especially sweet for me as it is only by God's grace that I was allowed to see another.

Thank you all for sharing it with us, it blessed us far more than you will ever know. Until next year, shoot straight and enjoy the flight of the arrow.

Joe, Kim, Chase, and Connor Coots


----------

